# Metro: Last Light Gameplay Video #1; #2 ~Update~ Gameplay Video #3



## Lan_Party (17. Juli 2011)

Das erste Gameplay zu Metro: Last Light ist aufgetaucht! Im Gameplay kann man schon sehen das im Nachfolger von Metro 2033 wieder eine beeindruckende Grafikengine zum einsatz kommt. Im Video wird gezeigt wie Taktisch man wieder vorgehen muss um die Gegner auszuschalten aber dann doch zu schwererem Geschütz greifen muss. Metro 2033 hat schon viele Spieler in den Bann gezogen mit der beeindruckenden Grafik und der unnachambaren Atmosphäre und Metro: Last Light wird dies bestimmt auch tun. Wir dürfen gespannt sein auf eine neue postapokalyptische Welt mit einer unglaublichen Atmosphäre.
~Update~ Nr.1
Das 2. Video zu Metro: Last Light ist aufgetaucht! Man kann mal wieder sehen wie aufwendig die Grafikengine doch bearbeitet wurde. Die Lichteffekte sind super und die Atmosphäre ist beeindrukend. Es liegt Spannung in der Luft das merkt man schon und dann fällt der Schuss! Artjom muss flüchten! Aber seht selbst und lasst euch vom Video beeindrucken!

Metro: Last Light Gameplay #1




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cb_gs6MWdg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Metro: Last Light Gameplay #2




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EW80V9jGuHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Metro: Last Light Gameplay #3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YAQA_wQiFp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Metro: Last Light Gameplay + Commentary




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n7M56lI1VYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Metro: Last Light Vorbestellen


----------



## Xerxes300 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*

Welche Engine kommt zum Einsatz ?? Das sieht für mich voll nach der CryEngine 3 aus !! 

Aber sehr schönes Vid


----------



## Smokin' Toast Xtreme (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*

Nee, das is die hauseigene 4A Engine wie im Vorgänger. Die haben sie aber anscheinend noch ordentlich aufgemotzt, die Bodentexturen am Anfang des Videos sahen unglaublich gut aus! Aber immer nur das Licht auszuschießen wenn man ein Lager infiltrieren will ist ja ein bisschen lahm, vor allem wenn die Gegner nicht darauf reagieren. Hab ich mich eigentlich verguckt oder hat Artyom den heftigen Beschuss ganz ohne Schaden eingesteckt? Im Vorgänger wäre man schon 5x tod bei den ganzen blauen Bohnen die er da reingeschossen gekriegt hat.


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*

Eine Gatling in Metro 0o
Ich freue mich schon drauf und muss umbedingt nochmal Metro 2033 durchspielen!!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## jensi251 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*

Sorry,
aber das Spiel heißt last sight und nicht night

Kann aber natürlich mal vorkommen


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Sorry,
> aber das Spiel heißt last sight und nicht night
> 
> Kann aber natürlich mal vorkommen


 epicFAIL
Es heißt "Last Light" 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Sorry,
> aber das Spiel heißt last sight und nicht night
> 
> Kann aber natürlich mal vorkommen


 es heißt weder last sight noch last night sondern last light

zu langsam


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*

Ich biete "Last Fight"!
Davon ab - es sieht gut aus, Metro 2033 war schon ein wirklich gutes Spiel.


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Ich biete "Last Fight"!
> Davon ab - es sieht gut aus, Metro 2033 war schon ein wirklich gutes Spiel.


 Genau, es ist für den PC augelegt(!) und hat ein echtes Booklet(!), Wendecover(!) und ist in DE(!) Uncut(!) erhältlich!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## PommesmannXXL (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Genau, es ist für den PC augelegt(!) und hat ein echtes Booklet(!), Wendecover(!) und ist in DE(!) Uncut(!) erhältlich!
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Kurz: Ein Traum  

Mfg,
Adio


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*

Oh ja ich freu mich schon auf das Spiele !
Hoffe nur das diesmal paar besser Texturen eingebaut haben ! Denn rest können die locker aus 2033 über nehmen aber bitte besser Texturen !


----------



## Dark Messiah (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*

ich sehe da mal wieder großes auf uns zu kommen !  metro 2033 war schon unfassbar gut


----------



## Raigen (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*

Sieht auf jeden Fall wieder fantastisch aus, noch besser sogar als der Vorgänger wie mir scheint. Bin sehr gespannt auf die nächsten Gameplay Videos!


----------



## jensi251 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> epicFAIL
> Es heißt "Last Light"
> 
> 
> ...


 Immer noch besser Sight als das night des TE.


----------



## lx1 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*

leck mich an die füsse... Sieht das Geil aus!


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*

Die Beleuchtung sieht echt gut aus


----------



## sfc (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*

Ich freu mich. Wenigstens im aufstrebenden Osteuropa weiß man noch, wie ein PC-Spiel auszusehen hat.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*

Mal sehen was für ein Rechner diesmal benötigt wird um es auf Max zuspielen^^


----------



## noname545 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*

Das wird auf ne Konsole gespielt, die Grafik wird noch 898x mal besser


----------



## Gast1668381003 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*

Das erste "echte" Gameplay-Video macht unglaublich BOCK auf meeeeehhhhhr 

Schade, das man noch bis 2012 warten muss...

Die Licht / Schatten-Spielereien sahen beim ersten Teil ja schon unnachahmlich gut aus.

Nur die Raucheffekte waren bei Metro 1 nicht gelungen: man sah deutlich, daß sich einfach nur transparente 2-D-Texturflächen an einander vorbeibewegten.
Bei Crysis 1 sah der volumetrische Rauch viel besser aus. 

Mal schauen, ob dieses Mal mehr Tesselation eingesetzt wird, beim Vorgänger war das ja zu vernachlässigen.

Außerde hoffe ich, daß es beim 2. Teil nicht ganz so extreme Schlauchlevels gibt und die K.I. etwas schlauer wird.

*Alternativrouten* wären z.B. sehr geil 

Die Welt "über Tage" fand ich bei Metro 2033 spielerisch ziemlich öde, langweilig und belanglos. Die Grafik der Außenwelt war auch nicht die beste.

Vom 2. Teil verspreche ich mir in der Hinsicht auch Besserung.

Grafisch wird der Nachfolger natürlich auch wieder zum absolut Besten gehören, was es in der Spielewelt gibt, keine Frage.

Allerdings kommt vorher ja noch BF3 und daran wird sich Metro Last Night grafisch auch messen müssen.

Beide Spiele haben die besten Chancen, Crysis 1 endgültig vom Grafik-Thron zu stoßen - nach VIER Jahren !!!


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*

2033 konnte ich grade so mit der 260er durchspielen, ohne irgendetwas auf niedrig stellen zu müssen, mal sehen, ob's dieses Mal auch klappt.


----------



## PAN1X (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Allerdings kommt vorher ja noch BF3 und daran wird sich Metro Last Night grafisch auch messen müssen.


Es heißt trotzdem immer noch Last Light


----------



## GTA 3 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*

Und was soll daran jetzt toll sein ?! -.- Sieht aus wie ein 08/15 Shooter. Meine Meinung!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*



PAN1X schrieb:


> Es heißt trotzdem immer noch Last Light



HAHA  Stimmt, ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen 

"Night" steht ja auch in keinem Zusammenhang, von daher ist "Light" auch viel logischer.


Kann ich mir übrigens gar nicht vorstellen, das das Gameplay-Video auf ner Konsole gezeigt wurde - na gut man sieht, das mit nem Xbox Controller gespielt wird, aber trotzdem hätte ich diese ganzen Effekte der alten Konsolentechnik gar nicht zugetraut. Allerdings ruckelts an einigen Stellen...


----------



## BikeRider (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Genau, es ist für den PC augelegt(!) und hat ein echtes Booklet(!), Wendecover(!) und ist in DE(!) Uncut(!) erhältlich!
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 


adiovans111 schrieb:


> Kurz: Ein Traum
> 
> Mfg,
> Adio


 Und wird gekauft, wenn sich an diesen Tatsachen nichts ändert.


----------



## speedi3 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*

... auf jeden fall


----------



## Hauptsergant (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*

Stalker-Serie, Metro 2033 sind schon irgendwie  Kult-Spiele.


----------



## Green.Tea (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Und was soll daran jetzt toll sein ?! -.- Sieht aus wie ein 08/15 Shooter. Meine Meinung!


 
also gameplaytechnisch hast du da vieleicht nicht ganz unrecht aber grafisch ?


----------



## .Mac (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Und was soll daran jetzt toll sein ?! -.- Sieht aus wie ein 08/15 Shooter. Meine Meinung!


 
Überhaupt mal Metro 2033 gespielt?


----------



## spionkaese (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*



Green.Tea schrieb:


> also gameplaytechnisch hast du da vieleicht nicht ganz unrecht aber grafisch ?


In welchem anderen Shooter kannst du denn die Lampen und den Eimer über dem Feuer (samt Kohle darunter) ausschiessen?
Mit 0815 hatte das nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## noname545 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*

villeicht meint er ja die IW4 engine? Manche sind immer noch davon geblendet. Mal schauen ob Metro mehr bietet


----------



## Gast1668381003 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*



spionkaese schrieb:


> In welchem anderen Shooter kannst du denn die Lampen und den Eimer über dem Feuer (samt Kohle darunter) ausschiessen?
> Mit 0815 hatte das nicht viel zu tun.



In Cysis 2 kann man fast alle Lichtquellen ausschiessen, in Crysis 1 / Warhead eigentlich immer nur die Leuchtstoffröhren in den beiden Minen.

Das Objekte anfangen zu wackeln / sich zu bewegen, wenn man sie anschiesst (Eimer), ist allerdings nichts besonderes mehr, sieht aber trotzdem beim Feuer in diesem Gameplay-Video ziemlich gut aus.


----------



## alm0st (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Night Gameplay Video #1*

Dat wird gut! Freu mich schon


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juli 2011)

Werde den Thread nache noch umbenennen. Sry wegen dem Fehler. Natürlich werde ich euch auf dem Laufendem halten. Sobald es ein neues Gameplay Video gibt wird es sofort ein Update hier im Thread geben.


----------



## Speedwood (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Light Gameplay Video #1*

Geil Geil  ich bin ja schon so aufgeregt


----------



## Fatalii (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Light Gameplay Video #1*

Das bis jetzt veröffentlichte Material sieht sehr gut aus und wird bestimmt so fordernd wie Metro 2033.
Ich für meinen Teil freue mich drauf. Abseits von COD,BF und Crysis einfach mal was anderes...bei Metro 2033
mit einer genialen Grafik.

MfG Andy


----------



## Aufpassen (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Light Gameplay Video #1*

Das Game Metro 2033 sowie das Buch war der Hammer.
Ich freue mich schon richtig auf Last Light.

Und das nicht nur der Grafik wegen.
Die Story, die Atmosphäre.. Einfach alles ist Hammer. 

BTW:

Mein 1.000 Post.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Light Gameplay Video #1*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Das Game Metro 2033 sowie das Buch war der Hammer.
> Ich freue mich schon richtig auf Last Night.
> 
> Und das nicht nur der Grafik wegen.
> ...



Greetz zu den 1k.  
BTW: Es heißt Last Light.


----------



## Aufpassen (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Light Gameplay Video #1*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Greetz zu den 1k.
> BTW: Es heißt Last Light.


 
Das L & das N sind ziemlich Nahe auf der Tastatur. 
Keine Ahnung wie ich jetzt auf Night gekommen bin.. *aus fenster guck & dunkel*


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Light Gameplay Video #1*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Das L & das N sind ziemlich Nahe auf der Tastatur.
> Keine Ahnung wie ich jetzt auf Night gekommen bin.. *aus fenster guck & dunkel*


 Naja ich habe vorher auch Night geschrieben.


----------



## Lan_Party (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Light Gameplay Video #1 ~UPDATE~ Gameplay Video #2*

~Udpate~ Das nächste Gameplay Video ist aufgetaucht!
OMG! Das Video ist der HAMMER! Auf jedenfall wird das Spiel gekauft! Die Effekte sind extrem geil!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (29. Juli 2011)

Na endlich ein Entwickler, dem ich liebendgerne mein Geld für einen Vollpreistitel bezahle.


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Light Gameplay Video #1 ~UPDATE~ Gameplay Video #2*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Na endlich ein Entwickler, dem ich liebendgerne mein Geld für einen Vollpreistitel bezahle.


 Mir geht es auch so.
Ist das Spiel eingentlich PC-exklusiv? Oder PC und XBox? Oder alle 3?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Aufpassen (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Light Gameplay Video #1 ~UPDATE~ Gameplay Video #2*

Einfach Klasse. 



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Mir geht es auch so.
> Ist das Spiel eingentlich PC-exklusiv? Oder PC und XBox? Oder alle 3?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Plattform: PS3/X360/PC

Aber die Leadplattform ist der PC.


----------



## Lan_Party (29. Juli 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Na endlich ein Entwickler, dem ich liebendgerne mein Geld für einen Vollpreistitel bezahle.



So siehts aus.  Einfach Hammer freue mich schon auf den nächsten Trailer der natürlich sofort gepostet wird wenn er da ist.  
Btw: Wie findet ihr meine News? Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Light Gameplay Video #1 ~UPDATE~ Gameplay Video #2*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> (...)
> Aber die Leadplattform ist der PC.


 THX! 
Aber mit der richtigen Leadplattform ist der Rest egal! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Lan_Party (29. Juli 2011)

Man wird das geil sein als Artjom wieder rumzurennen! Gänsehaut!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (30. Juli 2011)

Aber schon beeindruckend, das es zwar Crossplatform wird, aber kein bisschen schlechter aussieht als der erste Teil. Wenn ich da Crytek denke 

Die Atmosphäre ist auch wieder richtig geil, so wie das in der Videos bisher rüber kommt.
Wieso kriegen die ganzen osteuropäischen Entwickler so geile Spiele hin? (Stalker,Witcher,Metro,ArmA)


----------



## Orka45 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Light Gameplay Video #1 ~UPDATE~ Gameplay Video #2*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wieso kriegen die ganzen osteuropäischen Entwickler so geile Spiele hin? (Stalker,Witcher,Metro,ArmA)


Weil sie nicht unter dem gigantischen Druck, der größeren Publisher stehen?

Wer konnte schon ahnen, das Metro ein so großer Erfolg sein würde?


----------



## Kingmagister (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Light Gameplay Video #1 ~UPDATE~ Gameplay Video #2*

Ich fande Teil 1 bereits super und habe es nie bereit das Geld bezahlt zu haben. Finde es auch super, dass die Entwickler sich nicht an den eigentlichen zeiten Band halten (Metro 2034), sondern die Geschichte um Artjom selber weitererzählen
Das zweite Buch war echt ein Reinfall.  Zum Glück schöpfen die Entwickler das gesamte Potential aus


----------



## Seabound (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Light Gameplay Video #1 ~UPDATE~ Gameplay Video #2*

Einfach nur geil! Ich freu mich schon!  Coole Videos


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Light Gameplay Video #1 ~UPDATE~ Gameplay Video #2*

Naja, so vom Hocker hauen tut mich das jetzt nicht, kann auch an der tollen youtube Qualität liegen. 
Mal sehen was daraus wird und was dann die Final-Version zu bieten hat.


----------



## AeroX (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Light Gameplay Video #1 ~UPDATE~ Gameplay Video #2*

Was freu ich mich auf das Spiel  
Metro2033 war schon mMn super und hat viel spass gemacht zu spielen, da freu ich mich aufs nächste 

mfg


----------



## Lan_Party (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Light Gameplay Video #1 ~UPDATE~ Gameplay Video #2*

~Update~ Gameplay + Commentary (Mehr Infos zum Game)!

Sagt mal kann ich an meinen News noch etwas verbessern? Mache sowas nicht oft als Verbesserungsvorschläge wären nett.


----------



## Lucetight (31. Juli 2011)

Ic freu mich drauf! Wie viele auch schon lobten, fand ih den ersten Teil auch Klasse!


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Metro: Last Light Gameplay Video #1 ~UPDATE~ Gameplay Video #2*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Sagt mal kann ich an meinen News noch etwas verbessern? Mache sowas nicht oft als Verbesserungsvorschläge wären nett.


 
Mach einfach so weiter.
Wenn den Leuten was nicht passt, dann meckern sie dich sowieso zu.


----------



## Lan_Party (31. Juli 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:
			
		

> Mach einfach so weiter.
> Wenn den Leuten was nicht passt, dann meckern sie dich sowieso zu.



Okay.  Wenigstens einer gibt halbwegs Kritik ab.


----------



## Lan_Party (12. August 2011)

Update! Das nächste Gameplay Video ist da!


----------



## Lucetight (12. August 2011)

Ja mal wieder geil! Also ich freu mich echt aufs Game! Das wird mal wieder einen Riesen Schritt in Richtung bessere Realität in Videospielen machen. Vll schauen sie sich ja auch noch einiges bei Battlefield 3 ab oder so.


----------



## speedi3 (14. August 2011)

ikk freu mir


----------

